# Barrels Made of Stainless Steel vs Regular Steel



## CLW (Dec 31, 2018)

Does a stainless steel barrel have an advantage over a regular steel barrel?
I realize stainless steel has an advantage when rust is involved but is what about hardness?
I am guessing a regular steel barrel hardened correctly is harder and will last longer.
Where am I going wrong?

CLW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

"Regular" is an imprecise label, for both steels. They are iron alloys with varying recipes.


----------



## CLW (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks hillman for your reply and yes I agree with you but as you probably guessed, I have limited knowledge of mixing iron alloy recipes. So with that said, how would you describe the hardness of a iron/steel alloy barrel used on most gun vs a stainless steel alloy barrel such as advertised for the Browning Buck-Mark handguns?


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

All I can add to this discussion is that stainless is heavier. 
I've heard it's harder to machine too.

Sam


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I also have limited knowledge about steel, but I remember when stainless revolvers first came out, there were problems - forcing cones on revolvers cracking & galling on autos. After they learned to change heat treating methods and/or manufacturing procedures for stainless steel, no more problems. I think they're equal now as far as durability & precision, with the added corrosion resistance benefit. Many precision target rifles have stainless steel barrels.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This is most likely bad analogy. My carbon steel Moraknivs take and hold an edge better than the stainless models. The Swedes that make the recipes and forge the carbon and stainless blade steel have been passing down their expertise since the 1880s. I reckon that if the stainless could be as good as the carbon steel, they would do it.

With that said, you have to try real hard to ruin a barrel of either type.

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steels' hardness are specified using the Rockwell C scale, at least that was the case (pun not intended) when I worked in the machine tool industry. It is defined using a device that measures the force required to put a specifically deep dent in the metal. Hardness doesn't indicate 'toughness', which may be considered to be wear resistance, and some stainless steels are tougher than some non-stainless steels. There is no way to know that any barrel is more durable than another barrel, while not understanding the meaning of these measurements/specifications, without "testing the barrels to destruction". That may be fairly easy to do, if you own "overbore" rifles that are identical except for barrel material. My only overbore gun is a 22-250, and I keep my loads well under 4000fps at the muzzle, so I ain't worrying.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

CLW said:


> Does a stainless steel barrel have an advantage over a regular steel barrel?
> I realize stainless steel has an advantage when rust is involved but is what about hardness?
> I am guessing a regular steel barrel hardened correctly is harder and will last longer.
> Where am I going wrong?
> ...


I'd do some research on Stainless Steel vs Carbon Steel 4140, 4150, Chrome Vanadium, etc. Are we just talking about pistol barrels as opposed to rifle barrel accuracy? If a pistol barrel, I'd probably go with a Carbon Steel with an excellent finish such as what Glock, H&K and others do on their barrels.

Carbon Steel with a good treatment is going to be more resistant to the elements contrary to what some people think and generally carbon steel is harder and generally this equates to longer barrel life, bur probably not enough to make a difference.

I believe it comes down to looks in stainless steel more than anything else in a pistol barrel, nothing looks better than a stainless steel barrel on a 1911 for sure... `BTW, if it was just a blued barrel vs stainless, stainless would be more resilient against rust and the elements in my experience, but not anywhere near the resistance of a Glock or H&K barrel. Blued firearms rust like a banshee if left untreated after being exposed to the elements. Been there, seen that!

If I were hunting Grizzly in Alaska for extended periods and no maintenance, I'd prefer a stainless barrel over a blued barrel


----------



## CLW (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks guys, you have shared some great info and very interesting also. There are other things I would like to ask about SS barrels, I will ask one more only! This one I have thought about many times, how does a SS barrel compares to a carbon steel barrel when it become hot. Which one will bend/warp or cause a 10 shot group to "walk" around a target the most. Again, I am guessing the carbon steel barrel to be the most stable in a condition like this. If I am correct, it looks like the only advantage the SS barrel has is rust and looks?


----------



## CLW (Dec 31, 2018)

Hey, hillman, I liked your article about hardness and toughness but I really perked up when you mentioned the 22/250......that was a great round/ammo!! I built my 22/250 in the early 60s using a Douglas barrel and a short Mouser action. Lots of fun and I also discovered I could shoot tighter groups with slower burning powder, those were good days!!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

CLW said:


> Thanks guys, you have shared some great info and very interesting also. There are other things I would like to ask about SS barrels, I will ask one more only! This one I have thought about many times, how does a SS barrel compares to a carbon steel barrel when it become hot. Which one will bend/warp or cause a 10 shot group to "walk" around a target the most. Again, I am guessing the carbon steel barrel to be the most stable in a condition like this. If I am correct, it looks like the only advantage the SS barrel has is rust and looks?


Read this>>>>>https://faxonfirearms.com/blog/4150-carbon-steel-vs-416r-stainless-which-is-right-for-me/


----------



## CLW (Dec 31, 2018)

Wow, that is an outstanding article, it answered all my questions. Thanks denner12 for sharing this info.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

there are a whole long list of different stainless steels to talk about. Just saying stainless steel, doesn't really tell us anything. So many grades, and what grade are they using on pistol barrels? Some stainless still have iron in it, and is still subject to rust. The 400 series all have iron in them, where as 300 series does not. Some stainless is an absolute bitch to machine, some is very nice and easy to machine. Way too many variables in my opinion, so make a decent comparison.


----------

